# More bikes from Colorado



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That seat from Dash Cycles looks interesting, very similar to the one that is being released by Bontrager (Trek): Thumbnail Gallery Photos | Cyclingnews.com. The Bontrager saddle (Hilo RXL) appears to cost half the price though...


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> That seat from Dash Cycles looks interesting, very similar to the one that is being released by Bontrager (Trek): Thumbnail Gallery Photos | Cyclingnews.com. The Bontrager saddle (Hilo RXL) appears to cost half the price though...


Comparing Dash and Bontrager prices is kind of silly, like comparing a Madone to a Parlee Z1. Both may perform great, but they are wildly dissimilar brands and products. Dash builds small run items and provides immediate response to feedback. I cannot see THIS ARTICLE  being written in response to a Bontrager product release. 

Nothing wrong with Bontrager necessarily, but Dash and other "cottage industry" products will always demand a premium for both their exclusivity and the inverted economies of scale in which they deal.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I will have to take your word on that one because it's simply not something that interests me. I and the guys that I ride with are only concerned with two things when it comes to saddles: 1) comfort (especially avoiding pain and numbness in sensitive areas) and 2) weight. If a saddle accomplishes that and does it well, we could care less about the segment of consumers the manufacturer was/is targetting. I like both designs from an idea standpoint and if they feel similar on my buns, I would try to save the money and go with the Bontrager, but if one performs better, then that will would carry the day for me unless the price makes the purchase illogical. In the end, I guess that's one of the things that's great about cycling and putting together your bike, it's all subjective and reflects your own style and taste.... Thanks for sharing the article.


----------

